# Air Cylinders



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, I just won a few Bimba air cylinders on ebay and being new to the whole pneumatic thing I have a few questions once again..lol The one that I am looking to use right away has two holes one at the top of the cylinder and one at the bottom. Are the two holes what justifies it as being a "Double Acting" cylinder? and if so how should I hook the lines up for it to work properly? Thanks all your greatly appreciated. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Two holes does mean it's double acting. Gilderfluke has some diagrams that show how they plumb cylinders. They may be a bit more complex than really needed but it will give you an idea how it can be done.

Double Acting Pneumatic Cylinder Plumbing
http://www.gilderfluke.com/gilderflukepsfiles/AppNotes/Plumbing_and_Wiring_p3.pdf

Single Acting Pneumatic Cylinder Plumbing
http://www.gilderfluke.com/gilderflukepsfiles/AppNotes/Plumbing_and_Wiring_p4.pdf


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a link bookmarked from my robot fighting days, it shows how to use a 5-port 4-way air valve to run that double acting air cylinder.

http://www.teamdavinci.com/understanding_pneumatics.htm

Just ignore the usage with high pressure 

A good halloween link http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Pneumatics/pnuint_PneumaticIntro.html

I am sure there are a few more good sites, just put in pneumatics for the HauntForum search and see what has already been discussed.


----------

